# Kuryakyn Run Like the Wind My Baby Boy



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

<span style="color: #6633FF">*Küry June 9th, 2007 to March 17th 2009*</span>

Shock, horror and dis-belief...............

I've known for some time that something wasn't quite right with him. He swaggered at times, never ran much. He was nine months old, only nine months old for goodness sakes.

This morning we took him to be x-rayed. Sunday afternoon he had been in the backyard helping me do doggie duties, playing when I heard him yelp, when I looked up he was scarmbling towards me. Checked him over, saw him limping a bit. Ironically we had decided last week to have him checked out because of the swagger. Monday he was still limping, called our vet she prescribed some pain meds and scheduled him for x-rays this morning. Big discussion about his hips, swagger etc. I said to her, I think he has Hip Dysplasia and she argued with that, said some other things, lets check it out.

We left the vets office after he was under for x-rays this morning and when we got home she had called back already and left a message. Please call right away. Considering Küry's allergies we feared the anethesia.....

He had the worst case of Hip Dysplasia they have ever seen to include elderly dogs. Not even in vet school...........His legs were not in the sockets, one bone part was missing from the one leg and where the ball attaches into the hip was all but non excistant. He could not have a transplant, would of needed one for each hip, no place to put the implants. Sunday he had torn one of the ligaments off of the head that holds the leg in place! 

Why??????? How did he even walk? He has been this way since he was born, (did he suffer all this while then and hide the pain) hard to understand. We are so shocky right now, I'm at a loss for words. Don't know what to do with myself so thought I would post and let you all know.

Küry, my love we will never forget you. You should be here now not gone. Chloe my lovey take Küry, my baby boy under your wings girl and may the both of you and all of the others fly like the wind.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I do not even know that to say... this story brings tears to my eyes. It was too soon, he was too young. My prayers are with you and your family.

RIP Küry, I know you will be missed.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow...I second Jerzey...I don't know what to say...as if there was anything to say that would make you feel better.

God Bless.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. Try to take peace in the fact that he knew love, care and compassion in his short life. 








Küry


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that story is horrible
I am so sorry for your loss.

I have no words just I'm sorry


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so verry sorry. That is heartbreaking.

HUGS


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I am so so sorry to hear about Kury. I can't believe this... It is so gut wrenching when they are dealt a bum rap so incredibly early in life. It was just the other day that we were discussing our boys' barking. Little did we know... I can empathize about your situation. Wolfie has stage 3 chronic kidney failure which basically means that he will have a very short life and he is very close in age to Kury. I asked myself the same question (why him) when he got diagnosed. But your case is harder to deal with because it sounds like there really wasn't much time to say goodbye properly. And I think that does make a difference. Please know that your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so so sorry. Life was not fair to you and Küry. But Küry was loved and cherished no matter how short his life was. I am sure you are in shock I would be also to lose one so young.

Run Küry, Run Küry. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Puddles of tears for you and your brave beautiful young boy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh I am soooo sorry!!! At least he had you to love him for his short life.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am sooooo sorry ! I don't know what to say. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So very sad - you have my sympathies......it is horrible to lose them at any age - he had to be a very special boy that was needed at the bridge so young.








Kury










Lee


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lisa, I am so very sorry for your loss. What a loved dog Küry was. Your love for him made him feel so special each and every day. Rest in peace, sweet boy Küry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am SO sorry. I remember the wonderful pictures of him with his kitties - he seemed like such a sweet boy, and he was so beautiful. Reminds me of our sweet Dena, who we lost in October.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost your sweet boy. I have lost a dog very young and I know how deep that pain is. I hope you will take comfort in the memories of the short time you shared together. He was well loved and he is no longer suffering. 

Take good care!


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your boy Kury.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your family.







Words fail me, I honestly don't know what to say. Nine months is so very young.

Reading about his hip problems, it's obvious that Küry had the heart of a lion!!! I'm very thankful he had you and your family to love him and give him the best life anyone could offer a puppy.







Rest in Peace dear Küry. May you run, leap, and play at the Bridge.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you ALL so very much for your kind words. We have cried off and on all day. He was deeply and profoundly loved every day of his life. He does not suffer tonight. I will always remember him and cherish the days I did have with him. It feels as if I've lost a child.









Here are 3 of the last pics I took of him ( and so glad that we took many) He was quite the boy and a lion and a lamb.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous pup. Kury was so lucky to have a furparent like you. He's running painfree now. Hope he saw Poohbear and started romping with her. I know that feeling of losing that child. Poohbear was her. Will keep you and your clan in my prayers.

Rest peacefully Kuri.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Life is so unfair. I'm glad Kuryakyn had her dear, loving family (including kitties) for her short life. 
What a beautiful dog - run free and fast with no pain, little one.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, that's so sad. I'm sorry you lost your boy.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am deeply sorry for your loss of your boy.
The heart of these GSD's and their will to please amazes me.
What a brave little one- Kuryakyn- run free.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry, he was way too young to pass on. Poor little guy probably lived in pain for a long time without showing it.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

As I type the tears are rolling down my eyes. I'm so sorry for you loss. I sure feel your pain & it just isn't fair.









He was such a gorgeous boy & you offered him a great life in the short time he had.

~Take Care~


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't imagine the pain you are feeling right now. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a sweet boy and to be born with such disability and still show very little sign. What a brave boy and such brave owners to relieve him from this pain.

RIP Kuryakyn







you were loved and will be missed.







to your family.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

It's so quiet here...
except for the occasional sounds of crying, more like guteral sobbing. No click of the door handle from the loving nose nudge begging to go out, no whinning and talking, no gentle nudges in the morning and wet slobbery kisses when you would open an eye. No sounds of two brothers who played off and on all day unless they were sleeping, no need to watch where to step while cleaning up as the rug in front of the sink it is no longer occupied.

Tucker will not sleep in our room, he is lost. I don't know how to tell him that Küry will not be back.......Our hearts are broken, my DH said everytime he thinks of the outcome of Tuesday morning he gets sick to his stomach. I've been married to him for many many years and I've never seen him cry so hard or so much. Küry was his 'boy'. He was my 'boy' too, Momma's boy. We miss him sooo very much. My heart is broken beyond my own beliefs. We would of done anything to save him but there were no options.

We got a card today from his trainer/daycare owner and a young woman who took care of him at daycare, this is what they said, "Küry was a wonderful boy and so very lucky to have had the two of you...and Tucker. "Küry was an exceptional gentle giant, so beautiful, so loving. I am very lucky to have known him. To know Küry was to love him.

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, it's hard to come here and read but comforting if that makes any sense. If I only had one more day with him..............


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry Lisa....I feel the same way: if I only have one more day with him. They are like children. 
Hugs to you and hang in there. Im sorry you lost Kuri









I really enjoyed the pics with the cats, they really were good friends. What a beautiful boy. I miss mine too and still cry.
xoxo and hugs,
Shelaigh


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just read this and was stunned to hear about Küry's death. I always enjoyed seeing his pictures and reading about him. He sounded like such a sweet, sweet little guy. And he was so cute too. He had a wonderful life with you and your husband. I'm so very sorry that he was taken from you so soon. Rest in peace, little Küry.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss. take care, many blessings to you and your family.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RIP Kury, you were a very beautiful, brave boy with too short a life.







Watch over your family from the bridge, and run painlessly free. My sympathies to you, Lisa and your family.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm unsure as to where to post this, maybe it needs to be moved.

This is what was Küry's Diagnosis: Severe Hip Dysplasia with advanced DJD (degenerative joint disease). Changes affecting both femoral heads and acetabulums. He would of had no quality of life and was not a canidate for any of the hip replacement surgeries.
When he hurt himself that Sunday afternoon he had torn the ligaments that hold the leg in place.

My DH had a meeting with our vets on Tuesday, we needed to know more. There was some comfort in that. We've never questioned a decision to euthanize before but did this time. There are no longer any questions. 

We are awaiting the full report that has been faxed to the breeder. 

By a strange turn of events I located his sister and brother. They belong to another Breeder. One was x-rayed this week and is also affected only not as severly. The other will be x-rayed this Monday. It was most difficult to look at thier pictures, they look just like Küry. Such beautiful dogs and such a waste IMPO. 

Kury's Dam will not be bred again nor will her sister. The two siblings will not be bred either. With that being said, we feel that Küry will not have totally died in vain and no others will suffer the same fate, at least in this situation.

Thank you all once again for your kind words and thoughts. Thought perhaps someone might want to know exactly what happened as I was a bit out of it when the original post was made. 

Küry was loved, never wanted for a thing and left huge paw prints on our hearts for such a young one. He was the most intelligent, loving, comical dog we've ever had. He will be sadly missed for all the rest of our days. He was quite the boy.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh such heartbreak! What a beautiful boy and beautiful heart he is. You must be in terrible shock. It is just so unfair. I will never understand the mysteries of why some special ones just don't get to stay with us that long. Our furkids are so fragile in spite of their rugged outsides, aren't they? I'm sure you cherished every moment you had with him. 

I am so very, very sorry for you all. May he fly free and painless at the Bridge while keeping an eye on you and your pack.

Jennifer


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Poor guy. May he now run pain free.


----------

